# Best Budget Single Speed Cranks



## gearsuck (May 31, 2008)

What are some of the best budget single speed cranks? I have been looking all over and can only find it when people mention their crank all slyly and in a lot of abbreviated lingo. I am planning this single speed conversion of a trek 4500 and need to find the cheapest (college budget) crank that will work. I need square taper too, and found this one:

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: ATB Cranks

The FAQ doesn't really say what kind of inner diameter on the crank (BCD?) is best for single speeds, and I just would like to make a bunch of lists for cranks, chains and all sorts of ss specific parts and where to find them. You guys can pm me good cheap cranks and ill start a list on this first post. Cool?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

That LX crankset is not square taper. It uses an outboard bearing BB. The best is a splined interface (Middleburn, White Industries ENO), after that 5 bolt, either 94 or 110BCD. You'll want a smaller chainring, minimum on 110BCD is 34T, so that might be limiting. Next you have your four bolt, 104BCD. Minimum is a 32T (unless you get the 30T extralight, bah).


----------



## gearsuck (May 31, 2008)

whoops posted the wrong link but in the meantime i found this on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Shimano-Sin...ryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

the 34t limitation doesn't bother me much, clearance and finding the perfect ratio isn't my biggest concern. For the back, to replace the cassette, I'm thinking of getting this:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CS405Z00-Wheels+Manufacturing+Singlespeed+Kit.aspx
and stick with that ratio. It's a campus bike mainly, single track riding is the secondary purpose.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

that converted tandem one on ebay is actually a pretty nice crankset. I bought one simply for price. While I haven't used it, the quality is obviously there.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Nashbar's Basic Mtn crank is a square taper, and $35.00. True, it's a triple, but doesn't look like it'd be any prob to remove the outer chain ring. Steel chain rings are nice with a SS.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

> that converted tandem one on ebay is actually a pretty nice crankset. I bought one simply for price. While I haven't used it, the quality is obviously there.


i just ordered one of these also for my road/project bike. someone else also ordered a set recently, and said they are very happy with them.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

If you are serious about skimping on $$ for parts purchase, check out










Oh... and the cost? Retail is $25 for square taper, $30 for ISIS. Yowsah. check out fmfbmx.com. Here is a photo of my bike:










couple of things: 1) FMF doesn't make the crank in bright finish anymore. (black only)
2) You can only put one ring on this crank. NO bash guard. (look closely at the photo of my Karate Monkey)
3) It is much easier to use rear geared hub with spacers for this setup. I had some difficulty in chain alignment with Surly Single speed hub with ss freewheel. I don't remember exactly, but I believe the crank with normal bottom bracket came to 50mm chain line, but the hub had a 55mm chain line. (that's distance of centerline of sprocket from centerline of bike.)
4) No guarantees about part strength. I weight only 220 lbs, and I've never had any problems.

Of course, you still have to purchase a bottom bracket.

good luck, zip.


----------



## Scharny (Jul 29, 2005)

Howzabout a pair of hollowtech shimano 2005 4-bolt octalink cranks I'll send you free in da mail if you pay for postage? They ain't pretty but they should do the job. Not SS specific either but they should fit the college budget yer talkin' 'bout.

PM me if interested - we can deal with postage costs via paypal.

Eric



gearsuck said:


> What are some of the best budget single speed cranks? I have been looking all over and can only find it when people mention their crank all slyly and in a lot of abbreviated lingo. I am planning this single speed conversion of a trek 4500 and need to find the cheapest (college budget) crank that will work. I need square taper too, and found this one:
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...estoreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: ATB Cranks
> 
> The FAQ doesn't really say what kind of inner diameter on the crank (BCD?) is best for single speeds, and I just would like to make a bunch of lists for cranks, chains and all sorts of ss specific parts and where to find them. You guys can pm me good cheap cranks and ill start a list on this first post. Cool?


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

*FSA V-Drive*

I was on a budget and had to replace BB and crank. I settled on FSA V-Drive.

180mm cranks (upgrade from 175mm - more torque)
Single ring
Bash guard (plastic but looks rugged - we'll see)
BB with external bearings (I think good for a SS)
Splined spindle
About $130 from BikeMan. I rode it this morning, so far so good.


----------

